# Constantly used weak pun on the word "dealers"



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Stealers.

It was funny, in a third rate way, once, about three years ago.

Now, after constant half-witted repetition on a daily basis, it has become even more irritating than the heartsink moment of seeing the sig pic of someone who responds to every fecking post on every subject or inhabitants of the planet Nicky Campbell who expect their car not to lose money or people who think TTs should be faster than Evo VIII FQ340s straight out of the box.

Stop it. That means you.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

What an elightening post...exactly how i feel some of the time.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Funnily enough I've been meaning to flame this myself recently. It's not funny in the slightest.

It especially irritates when used by a new member to the site who obviously feels it's part of the 'banter' here and that we all find it hilarious.

However, I also find it annoying when a flame digresses and turns into a multi-unrelated-flame. :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

WiTTy...

or where people add a double T to middle of every fucking word...



r1 said:


> However, I also find it annoying when a flame digresses and turns into a multi-unrelated-flame. :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

nuTTs :wink:

:wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

and if you knew the history behind the word, you wouldn't think it was so fucking ironic :roll: :wink:



NaughTTy said:


> nuTTs :wink:
> 
> :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> nuTTs :wink:
> 
> :wink:


BeaTT me TTo iTT.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

nutts said:


> and if you knew the history behind the word, you wouldn't think it was so fucking ironic :roll: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops 

But then who am I to talk :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Anyone have a definition handy?

Can someone tell me the meaning of the word, Ironic?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

nutts said:


> Anyone have a definition handy?
> 
> 
> 
> > Is that the thing you look up dictionaries in?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

   



r1 said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have a definition handy?
> ...


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> Can someone tell me the meaning of the word, Ironic?


Made of iron?

Why don't you start moderating TTs out of people's posts?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

phil said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone tell me the meaning of the word, Ironic?
> ...


Alternatively you could become a mod and do it for us phil - I'd vote for you.... :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

phil said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone tell me the meaning of the word, Ironic?
> ...


You should know this Phil...it is Greek. :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

V - most of this forum is Greek to me fella


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

t7 said:


> Alternatively you could become a mod and do it for us phil - I'd vote for you.... :wink:


Aw, would you really? :lol:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Lou and Phil.
Sitting in a tree.

K-I-S-S-I-N-G

Along came NuTTs
With his Gun

Killed them both and then got done.

NuTTs and Bubba
Standing in a cell

NuTTs would sit down, but his bottom's not well.

(not sure what I put on my cornflakes this morning.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> (not sure what I put on my cornflakes this morning.


Whatever it was, can I have some? :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'd also like to add "People who use the word 'breaking' when they really mean 'braking'."

(If we're just adding random flames!)


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Kell said:


> Lou and Phil.
> Sitting in a tree.
> 
> K-I-S-S-I-N-G
> ...


pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Lou, what the fuck is going on here :x :x :x :x :x



t7 said:


> [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

nutts said:


> Lou, what the fuck is going on here :x :x :x :x :x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooooops :roll:

:wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

What the fuck does "ooooops" mean? :x

Get the fuck upstairs to bed now!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

vernan said:


> Stealers.
> 
> It was funny, in a third rate way, once, about three years ago.
> 
> ...


Absofcukinglutely Vern.

It's pathetic and merits a good Flaming.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

nutts said:


> What the fuck does "ooooops" mean? :x
> 
> Get the fuck upstairs to bed now!


At this time of the afternoon  :lol: :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

As we're talking about random flames add in people that have no interest in a thread but decide they have to respond anyway for the sake of it!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> As we're talking about random flames add in people that have no interest in a thread but decide they have respond anyway for the sake of it!


Like pretty much every thread on the forum.

I wonder what the ration of threads/vlastan's posts is.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

1:10 approximately

Ratio of Abi's posts to the topic 1/999


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

phil said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > As we're talking about random flames add in people that have no interest in a thread but decide they have respond anyway for the sake of it!
> ...


3.59% of total / 14.28 posts per day for me.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > digimeisTTer said:
> ...


Eh? That works out as 0.0359/14.28 which is 1/397.77
So you're telling us that for every thread you do 397.77 posts. Every day?

Maybe you need to use a calculator, as your arithmetic's a bit off... :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I got this information under my profile. Go and check your profile and it tells you similar information.

I don't understand how you work this, and I don't know what is the overall amount of threads in the forum either. Just use the figures I gave you...that should be enough.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I got this information under my profile. Go and check your profile and it tells you similar information.
> 
> I don't understand how you work this, and I don't know what is the overall amount of threads in the forum either. Just use the figures I gave you...that should be enough.


Is it too confusing for you, Nicko? :wink:

Maybe you're just over-dependant on electronics to do your arithmetic for you. 

Do you want me to do it again, and show my working?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

r1 said:


> However, I also find it annoying when a flame digresses and turns into a multi-unrelated-flame. :wink:


But that couldn't happen to this thread, right?

H


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> As we're talking about random flames add in people that have no interest in a thread but decide they have to respond anyway for the sake of it!


What a dull thread but I felt the need to respond  :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Dealers call the VLO stealers.


----------

